# Diamond Plate



## StructuralPoke (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm looking for span tables for diamond plate to be used as a floor. I've gotten some *old* info from someone here in the office, but I would like to see something more recent if possible. Does anyone have anything they can share or direct me to?

Either my Google is weak, or there is nothing out there that's easy to find...


----------



## Art (Apr 18, 2009)

StructuralPoke said:


> I'm looking for span tables for diamond plate to be used as a floor. I've gotten some *old* info from someone here in the office, but I would like to see something more recent if possible. Does anyone have anything they can share or direct me to?
> Either my Google is weak, or there is nothing out there that's easy to find...


aluminum or steel?

http://www.mcnichols.com/products/grating/...eckplate_lt.htm

vendors are a great source for this kind of data


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ WTF??


----------



## Paco Corporation (Nov 18, 2010)

Specifications for bar grating can be found at

http://www.pacograting.com


----------

